# Video lights for students project



## xps (Aug 24, 2020)

One of my great-grandsons needs a studio light for an students project. 
They have to lighten up an about 10 squaremeters large area for tutorials on medical practice. In the center there will be an patients bed, surrounded by 2-3 persons.
Daylight, respectively artificial room light is available too.

Filmed on my Eos R5 and 5DIV and A7RIV with external mics, parallel - to get another perspective. Cameras are stabilized by an gimbal and one is mounted on my slider. (Today it seems an appealing visual presentation with special effects and motion is just as important as good content )

Is it possible to lighten up such an big area with three video-lights?
And which product (no pro-gear (students!)) would you recommend?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 25, 2020)

I have had good luck with the Godox and GVM product for less expansive options that offer good quality. 

I use a Godox SL-60 and GVM 50RS for a lot of stuff without issues. If you are really on a budget you can try some flood lamps from Home Depot with home made filters


----------

